# Favourite PLL



## Dene (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok so which is your favourite PLL and why?

I won't specify any reason for it to be your favourite PLL (speed/easiness/fun to execute/whatever else), just say which is your favourite and why!

I had to leave out 3, which are E, N, and V. If one of those is your favourite, then, too bad , you can't vote for them  .

Ok, so I voted U, which is my favourite because it's easy and it's my fastest PLL as of yet  .

EDIT: Also, I did a search to see if someone had posted something similar before, but, I didn't want to look through all 300 results, so I thought a new and fresh poll for all the new people to the forums would be good  .


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 23, 2008)

I voted U, too because it's my fastest, but my real favourite is J Permutation beacauso it looks so cool and feels great, too.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 23, 2008)

The J perm just flows too easily, try it out for yourself!
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
2 R triggers!
The F' in the first fluid movement can be brought up with thumb!


----------



## brad711 (Jan 23, 2008)

I vote T, because although its not my fastest, you never reposition your hands, and the last chunk goes insanely fast.

F'L'ULU'L'U'L2FL'U'L'UL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't have any good PLLs, at least for speed.  But I voted for A perm because it's so valuable for BLD solving. And I'm probably faster at it than any other (even though I'm terrible at it too) because I've had so much more practice with it than with the others (due to BLD solving).


----------



## malcolm (Jan 23, 2008)

Z, My Z is faster on average than U, because U locks up on me too much.. I use M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 23, 2008)

J permutation


----------



## Pedro (Jan 23, 2008)

voted for U

but J comes right after


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2008)

brad711 said:


> I vote T, because although its not my fastest, you never reposition your hands, and the last chunk goes insanely fast.
> 
> F'L'ULU'L'U'L2FL'U'L'UL



That's a wierd algorithm, have you tried the more popular one? I think it would be much faster...


----------



## malcolm (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats the inverse mirror of the standard one i think


----------



## alexc (Jan 24, 2008)

U, Z, and H, all the edge perms, are my favorite. Out of those three H, cause I like the double trigger M2.


----------



## sam (Jan 24, 2008)

R's are awesome. they're so fun. Not really the fastest but just fun to preform in general. i use Bob's/Quinn's alg (R' U2) (R U2) (R' F R U R' U') (R' F' R2 U').


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 24, 2008)

In terms of speed i think mine go H U J ATZ


----------



## hdskull (Jan 24, 2008)

malcolm said:


> Z, My Z is faster on average than U, because U locks up on me too much.. I use M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2



Do you use slice algs for U-perm?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2008)

J Permutation:
- Easy to execute and remember
- It's just a combination of Anti-Sune (very fast) and Niklas

Tim.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2008)

I voted J.

It's a tough call for me between H, T, and J, but J wins for me on the "cool" factor. It's just a cool, fun alg to execute. H is faster for me of the 3, so I should probably be voting for H, but I have to say J.

Chris


----------



## Karthik (Jan 24, 2008)

J for sure!


----------



## malcolm (Jan 24, 2008)

I use 2-gen U perm, because the slice one uses M turns which i am slow at. I can only do M' fast.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2008)

malcolm said:


> I use 2-gen U perm, because the slice one uses M turns which i am slow at. I can only do M' fast.



You mean: R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 ?

I decided to only use slices with Z perm. Having multiple slice algorithms can be difficult to remember intuitively 

Tim.


----------



## FU (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems that Y isn't very popular here..

I like Y J T U H R (not sure if its R(a) or R(b) but its the one which looks like a correct number 7)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 24, 2008)

J, and that's the only one I like, to be honest. I have no PLLs under 1sec, this one gets pretty close at 1.1.


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2008)

U, I perfom them fast and it looks cool.
I use the R U' version or the L' U (or both of them on the back).


----------



## KConny (Jan 24, 2008)

H,no doubt. It's easy, fun and fast. But the main reason is it's so easy to recognize and you can execute it form any angle.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2008)

FU said:


> Seems that Y isn't very popular here..



That's ok, at least it made the list. The V, E, and N perms are apparently so bad they're not even an option 

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 24, 2008)

I love executing the V, but it's by no means fast.


----------



## FU (Jan 24, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I love executing the V, but it's by no means fast.



Same  I like the finger tricks, but I don't like the rotation (probably the thing that makes V slow)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure whether I like T or Z better.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2008)

What algorithms are everyone using for J's that are so good?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 24, 2008)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## skinnyandweak (Jan 24, 2008)

i prefer (R U2 R' U' R U2) (L' U R' U' L) for j. i like the other j better though. i use (L' U2 L U L' U2) (R U' L U R'). it's just a mirror of the first. it's faster since i can just do the L moves with left hand and U2 with my right hand, and the second trigger is also extremely fast.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'



Is there a video somewhere of someone showing how they do this fast (and showing it in slow of course). Or else, could some kind person make one  .


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jan 25, 2008)

T Perm all day!

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## malcolm (Jan 25, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
> ...



Try Harris Chans slow PLL execution video, I think he used that one when i watched it.


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2008)

Where is that? I must see it!! It sounds awesome


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 26, 2008)

Dene said:


> What algorithms are everyone using for J's that are so good?



I'm using: Ra U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R'

------

I voted U : R2 d' M' U2 M d' L2


----------



## StaticPulse13851 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Couldn't Choose!*

It's between T, J, Y, and the Lucky Seven R Permutation.


----------



## malcolm (Jan 27, 2008)

Its on Youtube somewhere... Search for Harris Chan PLL or something.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 27, 2008)

the Y perm... I don't know why, but I get excited when I see a Y perm :]


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 28, 2008)

J is so fun, and it makes a lot of noise. I do it in public to get people's attention and inform the world of my speedcuber status.


----------



## MiloD (Jan 28, 2008)

I like (L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R') for J a lot. "niklas" + "sune" with cancellation


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 28, 2008)

I voted H

But my other favorite is J.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2008)

I did U. What about OLL? I was timing various algs today, and I found out that I can do the inverse sune in 0.8x seconds. Much quicker than I thought.


----------



## doubleyou (Jan 30, 2008)

my favourite is the J perm. this is because there are so many mindblowing algs for it.

I use the one I saw in captaincrash's G perm vid on youtube


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 2, 2008)

mine is the J perm, this one, R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' , its my fastest but closely followed is the U, T and Y, there all trigers that are easy


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking at the results I can understand J, T and U but why not A? it's short and fast and can be done in many ways = you can always find one that suits your style.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 2, 2008)

I voted for the U perm. It's my fastest one.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Looking at the results I can understand J, T and U but why not A? it's short and fast and can be done in many ways = you can always find one that suits your style.



Perhaps, but anyone that likes A probably likes U better.

EDIT: OH, I finally get the J perm, it's like a quick trigger, plus the start of the T-perm, no wonder people can do it so fast!


----------



## dudemanpp (Feb 2, 2008)

I LOVE J perm. The modified anti-Sune into PLL is so fast.


----------



## Tomarse (Feb 8, 2008)

Dene said:


> brad711 said:
> 
> 
> > I vote T, because although its not my fastest, you never reposition your hands, and the last chunk goes insanely fast.
> ...



He's probably left handed like me


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2008)

If you can do a T-perm fast you can do a J-perm fast (at least the UFR one). If you can't see why, then...


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > brad711 said:
> ...



Even so, this is not the mirror of the "popular" right handed algorithm.

Ah, I just figered it out. It is the mirror and inverse. That is kind of wierd. I still think the plain mirror would be faster.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 8, 2008)

Hard choice between V, Z, and J but I voted for J

V is not up there -.-


----------



## Frubix (Oct 24, 2013)

WOW, a 5 year skip, my favorite PLL's are the R-perms, I don't know why, they just flow nicely


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2013)

My V perm (R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' d R2) or my A perm (R2 U2' R2' D R2 U' R2' U R2 D' R2' U' R2 U' R2').
I don't actually use that A perm, but I just love that alg.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just love all my PLLs. I feel cheated if I get a skip.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 24, 2013)

gotta be T

dat T


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 24, 2013)

H so simple yet so nice.


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2013)

Just seen there's a poll. G is an option, but V isn't


----------



## ottozing (Oct 24, 2013)

M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' <3 <3 <3


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 24, 2013)

I love me a good E perm

Although it's not an option. F perm it is, then


----------



## Username (Oct 24, 2013)

Jb or one of the R-perms (can't remember which one it is). Jb is the best one though, and it's my fastest too (I think)


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Y perm......just look at my sig


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 24, 2013)

I like the PLL skip.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2013)

I like Jb, Rb, T and all the Us a lot.


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 24, 2013)

i like the f perm. it suits my personality.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i like the f perm. it suits my personality.



You're slow, annoying, and people ignore you a fair amount..?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2013)

Poll edited. The last option is now "Other" instead off "Z".

My favourite PLL has been Ja for a very long time.


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 24, 2013)

well yes actually... i am exactly that


----------



## rj (Oct 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> You're slow, annoying, and people ignore you a fair amount..?



I love F perms!


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 24, 2013)

Y does nobody like G-Perms?
G-Perms are awesome. I don' need no regrips!


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

rj said:


> I love F perms!


I don't think you're aware of how difficult it is to sub 1. Breandan Vallance is one of the only person who can sub 1 it easily..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I would have to go with the U perm (either one) purely because it's my fastest PLL and the only one that I can sub-1 sometimes.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 24, 2013)

Jb perm is my favorite! Soo smooth <R,U,F> turns...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2013)

I love me some M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2'. After that is E and then T.


----------



## stoic (Oct 24, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Jb perm is my favorite! Soo smooth <R,U,F> turns...


Me too. I use two different algs for this and I love them both


----------



## ianliu64 (Oct 25, 2013)

T all the wayyyy


----------



## kcl (Oct 25, 2013)

Mine are pretty much any EPLL. I also love T and J perms. And e perms. Yeah I know it's like half of PLL right there.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 25, 2013)

No one likes the V perm?
z D' R2' D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' is awesome.

I'm usually happy as long as I don't get G or N.


----------



## rj (Oct 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I don't think you're aware of how difficult it is to sub 1. Breandan Vallance is one of the only person who can sub 1 it easily..



I can sub 3 it, which is really good for me.


----------



## kcl (Oct 25, 2013)

rj said:


> I can sub 3 it, which is really good for me.



I can get sub 1.1 but no more. The alg is evil.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

I can execute E perm quickly but it's my worst for recognition.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 25, 2013)

I have to go with J on this one. U is close behind (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R <3)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ua is my favorite <R,U>, Ra is close behind <R,U,D>, and T is my fastest.


----------



## darckhitet (Oct 25, 2013)

I voted J because it's the only one i can perform sub 1


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2013)

V - (R U' R U R') (D R D') (R [U' D]) (R2' U R2 D' R2). I'll never regret learning that alg, even if it's still at 1.40ish.

Also in the mix:

F - R' U' F' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U' R U R' U R). I love this for the highly nukable SV alg at the end. <3
Ga - R2' S2 (U l2' U' l2') (u R2 U' r2' F2). I have a love/hate relationship with this alg.
Gd "Gewfro" - (R U R' F') (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R2 U R' U') (R U' R'). Because BooBoos. I've gotten 1.62 once.
L - x (U2 r' U' r U2) (l' U R' U' R2) [x2]. Because optimal. Learned from Sarah.
Na - [R U R' U: J-perm]. I've somehow gotten sub-1.3 on this.
Nb - [z U' R2' U: J-perm]. Because apparently nobody thought of it before?


----------



## YddEd (Oct 25, 2013)

E perm.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Na - [R U R' U: J-perm]. I've somehow gotten sub-1.3 on this.
> Nb - [z U' R2' U: J-perm]. Because apparently nobody thought of it before?



You have just ended my search for good n perms, im already faster with the Na alg than i was with my old one after literally 2 minutes

Thanks


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> You have just ended my search for good n perms, im already faster with the Na alg than i was with my old one after literally 2 minutes
> 
> Thanks



That Na-perm is very common nowadays. Fully written out, it's (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R').


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> No one likes the V perm?
> z D' R2' D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' is awesome.


That's the one I use and it is indeed one of my favourites. Awesome alg. I push the first D' with left ring and do the R2s in the opposite direction to you.


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> No one likes the V perm?
> z D' R2' D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' is awesome.


I do!


TDM said:


> My V perm (R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' d R2)


And my alg is awesomer. And I think it's optimal as well.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 25, 2013)

i voted for the t perm as it flows so nicely


----------



## You Cube (Oct 25, 2013)

Definitely T perm, one of the first i learnt and also the fastest
[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']


----------

